# NBA League Pass on DirecTV



## Guest (Dec 15, 2001)

With the 2001-02 NBA League Pass, satellite TV viewers won't miss a moment of pro basketball action. Subscribers can catch up to 40 regular season games a week with the offering. The match-ups are in addition to those available on NBC, TNT, TBS and regional sports networks. Plus, NBA.com TV is included at no extra cost to NBA League Pass subscribers. DirecTV has the package. For more information on the "Pass," visit: www.directvsports.com for details.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

